# how much dry food should a 5week old puppy eat



## dblockboy (Feb 10, 2009)

hey guys , i have a pitbull she got 11 puppies they are now 30 days , i was wondering how much dry food mixed with water should i give them per day and how often, thanks for all the help


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow a 11 pups! At least 1/2 per pup each day with 2-3 meals a day, but you'll have to play around with that. They could need more or less. Also put out several dishes and try to group the pups by size, very easy for a smaller pup to get pushed out of the way and not get enough to eat. Of course I am assuming that the bitch is also still nursing them, if she isn't or is only nursing a couple of times a day, then they'll need more.


----------



## dblockboy (Feb 10, 2009)

she trys to feed them but the puppies teeth are hurting her so she feeds them very quickly maybe 5-10 min 2-3times a day .

so i should feed each puppy 1\2 cup 4 times a day or maybe a little more. am just afraid to give them too much .

Does a puppy stop eating when he or she is full or they dont know what full means?


----------



## fourshort (Apr 3, 2010)

Naw, you can't really overfeed them at that age. They need lots of food. 1/2 cup 4 times a day doesn't sound like too much. 

Sounds expensive though, 11! Wow. Mt friend fostered a pregnant lab from the shelter, she had 13 puppies. 10 lived, and about ate her out of house and home.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Agreed, they'll stop when they are full. lol I have even seen some pups fall asleep in the food bowls or right where they were eating.

Make sure you are feeding a high quality puppy food to both the pups and momma. With 11 pups she needs as much food as she can eat, especially if she is struggling to feed them. With a large litter or with a bitch that doesn't have great lactation, I will add Puppy milk replacer to the pups meals and to the bitches as well for a week or two.

Again you are going to have play it by ear. I know it is hard but without seeing the pups or the dam it is too hard to give advice as too how much they should get. But more is better than too little at this age.


----------



## dblockboy (Feb 10, 2009)

i gave them food today for the first time they were eating it like they didnt eat for a month.

the milk replacement they dont like lol, i tryed it with a baby bottle but they just spit it back out they dont like it .

i was just worried about their stomach so it doesnt brake or something , i have a lots of food for them but didnt know if it was healthy for them to eat as much as they want .


now i mix them water with the dry puppy food , they love it .


----------



## dblockboy (Feb 10, 2009)

just another question , when i do give them the food with water mixed .

do they need a bowl just of water also to take a drink , i have a bowl of water for them there but one of them started to sneeze, do i need the water or its enough with the food.

thanks for all the help


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

With pups this age or a little younger I mixed the milk replacer with kibble/water and a little bit of canned puppy food.

Yes, absolutely keep fresh water available to them, they'll figure it out but it is best if they are still with their mother, they'll see her drink and do the same.

Good luck


----------

